# Shrimp - Open Top Tanks



## Richard Dowling (3 Feb 2014)

Hi All,

Has anyone else had issues with shrimp and fish jumping out of the tank onto the floor. In 1.5 Months ive found 1 crusty Cardinal Tetra and about 5 crusty Male Cherry Shrimp on the floor. The males seem to be the open swimmers whereas the females stay on the substrate which may explain why Ive only lost males.

Is this normal with open tops or do I have a problem I need to figure out?


----------



## BigTom (3 Feb 2014)

For most species (some are prone to jumping) this only really seems to happen when the fish/shrimp are either distressed or spooked. If something is chasing the shrimp then they can easily leap several inches out of the water to try and escape (I also saw this a lot when dosing with levamisole). Fish can get spooked by sudden changes in light, aggression or movement near the tank. Having subdued lighting and some surface cover (floating plants) will probably reduce this.


----------



## Marina Dubro (3 Feb 2014)

I had the situation when Popondetta furcata recently jumped out of the aquarium. and aquarium fish was closed and managed to get into the hole in the lid for the wires. jumped right on target. 
previously ran Atyopsis moluccensis and newt.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Feb 2014)

As tom said its not uncommon but if it consistantly happen then it needs some thought.  _ As well as Toms sound advise, i see on your journal your having co2 issues, some days its too high by the end of the light period.... ive often found shrimp will jump with high co2 (distressed as tom mentions).   If the co2 build up too much during the period and you arent able to effectively adjust with your needle valve  then increase the surface movement.  If you get the tank balanced then the carpet surfers will reduce a lot._

_If it continues after the tank is settled then a glass cover is always a good option _


----------



## BigTom (3 Feb 2014)

Ah yeah good thoughts on the co2 Iain, not something I have to contend with so didn't cross my mind.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Feb 2014)

Something I wish I hadn't contented with either mate, sadly mistakes happen with co2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louis_last (10 Feb 2014)

I had this happen with a huge amano shrimp called special agent jack bauer once. He jumped out overnight so CO2 might have been responsible but this particular shrimp was _really hyperactive _and would jump at the corners of the tank sometimes when we put food in. RIP special agent jack bauer, gone but not forgotten.


----------

